# Places to buy smoked fish



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Anybody know where to buy good smoked fish in northwest Ohio or southern Michigan ? Not the type you see in the little expensive packages in the grocery store , but like a meat shop or specialty store. I know of a couple places like that but they are in northern Michigan and I wont be up there any time soon , there has to be someplace closer.


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

You could try The Fish Market in Erie Michigan. I've never been there, but I've heard good things.

Their website says they smoke their own fish (salmon, whitefish, catfish, and lake trout). Might be worth calling them.

http://www.eriefishmarket.com/


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Calumet Fisheries.Not sure how close it would be for you, but I stop here every time I drive back from Chicago:

http://www.yelp.com/biz/calumet-fisheries-chicago-2


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Rooster said:


> Calumet Fisheries.Not sure how close it would be for you, but I stop here every time I drive back from Chicago:
> 
> http://www.yelp.com/biz/calumet-fisheries-chicago-2


Looks like they are right in Chicago , thats a heck of a drive for me.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

jcustunner24 said:


> You could try The Fish Market in Erie Michigan. I've never been there, but I've heard good things.
> 
> Their website says they smoke their own fish (salmon, whitefish, catfish, and lake trout). Might be worth calling them.
> 
> http://www.eriefishmarket.com/


That place looks cool , they sell perch and walleye too. Im gonna have to call and get some prices and keep that in mind. Would be great if there was somewhere here in northwest ohio that sold it though. No bait shops , no smoked fish , ......were too close to the lake to live like this !


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Yeah, I knew that it would be too far away, but the place is so good I could not resist recommending it. If you are ever in the area, do yourself a favor and get some of their smoked fish, shrimp, or scallops. Good stuff! Their fried stuff is not bad either!


----------



## liwaj79 (May 20, 2008)

Portclinton fish house or Cheese Haven in Marblehead but its kinda pricey.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Probably time to use Google Shopping.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

streamstalker said:


> Probably time to use Google Shopping.


Tried it , didnt find what I was looking for.

Strangely enough , I know of family owned gas station type stores , and local grocery stores that smoke and sell fish in north michigan , and you dont pay premium online prices for it but around here many people dont even know what it is. Just shows how different the culture can be just withing a couple hundred miles. Being this close to atleast lake erie you would think the culture would support something like that but it dont.


----------



## johntom13 (Feb 8, 2009)

I'm not trying to toot my own horn, ah maybe I am. I must say I smoke a mean sockeye salmon as well a walleye. It's an ancient Inuit secret.
Guess I'll be doing it during the rest of the Storm of the century.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

johntom13 said:


> I'm not trying to toot my own horn, ah maybe I am. I must say I smoke a mean sockeye salmon as well a walleye. It's an ancient Inuit secret.
> Guess I'll be doing it during the rest of the Storm of the century.


If it was cost effective Id try to buy some from you. I can smoke fish pretty good myself but by the time I buy the fish ( since I am curently not catching any ) , and the stuff to do it with , and the fact that Im the only one in the house who eats it , I may as well buy it already done. I just get the craving for it now and then and when I do , I can eat a lot of it.


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

yonderfishin said:


> That place looks cool , they sell perch and walleye too. Im gonna have to call and get some prices and keep that in mind. Would be great if there was somewhere here in northwest ohio that sold it though. No bait shops , no smoked fish , ......were too close to the lake to live like this !


Erie, Michigan is basically Toledo.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Seems to me that there is a place on rt 23 not too far into Michigan that has a big Beef Jerky sign near the highway. We stopped there before to get some smoked fish on our way up to Higgins. That might be the place jcust is talking about. You might try The Andersons, they have some very good smoked cheese and other things that are not found in stores around here.


----------



## overcheck (Dec 13, 2010)

Same thing here in eastern seneca county.Less than 30 miles from lake erie and nowhere to buy smoked fish.The best smoked fish I every had came from the U P.The Westside market off west 25 th street has everything but its 80 miles one way


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

ress said:


> Seems to me that there is a place on rt 23 not too far into Michigan that has a big Beef Jerky sign near the highway. We stopped there before to get some smoked fish on our way up to Higgins. That might be the place jcust is talking about. You might try The Andersons, they have some very good smoked cheese and other things that are not found in stores around here.


Not the same place, but I've been there. It's right by Cabela's in Dundee. There's also another jerky outlet (different owners, similar name) in Sterling Heights. That's north of Detroit.

By the way, yonderfishin, the Jerky Outlet is looking for franchisees. Open one up and solve the problem!


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

ress said:


> Seems to me that there is a place on rt 23 not too far into Michigan that has a big Beef Jerky sign near the highway. We stopped there before to get some smoked fish on our way up to Higgins. That might be the place jcust is talking about. You might try The Andersons, they have some very good smoked cheese and other things that are not found in stores around here.


What kind of smoked fish do they have ? The pre packaged type or kinda like bulk locally smoked stuff ?


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Have you ever thought of smoking your own?


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

The place in Mich had the fish in there display case. It was the homemade kind. I bought White-fish caught by them in the U.P. Not sure if The Andersons has that type or prepackaged but I bet it would be prepackaged so it will keep longer. I've had good prepackaged as long as it was done by the place selling it. It would be cheaper to buy on-line rather than driving up there. On a side note: On Michigan Out of Doors, shown on PBS here on Saturday mornings at 7:30 one of their sponsers in a place that sells all kind of that stuff, I can't remember what it's called though. If you want check out MUCC.org and that might help find it.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

puterdude said:


> Have you ever thought of smoking your own?


I do from time to time , if I have the fish , but by the time I buy the fish , wood , brine , then use up all the time for the process , I may as well just buy some already smoked , if possible.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 29, 2008)

Try Freshwater Farms in Urbana, OH for smoked trout.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Meijer must have read my mind , all of a sudden there is smoked whitefish in the seafood dept.


----------

